# Time for a reminder



## CaseyForrest (Sep 13, 2009)

Please dont use fancy spelling of profanity to get around the word censor. The forum software has an automatic word censor built in.

Typing words in this fashion will result in a warning the first time and infractions thereafter.

s&%t, sh1t or any other variation.

f^%k, f'n, f this or f that or any other variation.

Im sure you guys get the point. 

Enforcing this rule is by far the most time consuming for the moderators. We can not go through the thousands of posts generated everyday to weed out the violators. And when we do enforce this rule, we have to hear about the hundred of other violations that have gone untouched.

So...Please... Either type out the profanity and let the censor replace it with #'s or compose your post minus the cursing.

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well nuts... there goes about half my posts... 

I know for a fact I am guilty... I'll try to tone it down... 

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 13, 2009)

Where these particular rules around 4 years ago?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 13, 2009)

Cant speak the language go the #### home !!!





Well I guess that was me ..........:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 13, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Where these particular rules around 4 years ago?



here.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 13, 2009)

Casey,
If you guy's remove all my post's with these infractions will it reduce my post count down to 50 again? :bang:

Andy


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 13, 2009)

Where?


----------



## Gologit (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL... But I'll lose about half my vocabulary. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (Sep 14, 2009)

Since I haven't seen any originality of expressions, I'd call it inefficient speech. Think of it as taking more time to type, especially if you have to put in @@&^s because those take time to figure out where they are on the keyboard.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 14, 2009)

I was issued an infraction back in June for just this. The funny thing is I rarely cuss in real life.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 14, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I was issued an infraction back in June for just this. The funny thing is I rarely cuss in real life.



Yep, but it's kinda hard to get the point across on here without a few expletives.

Andy


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 16, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Where?



You're kiddin' right?

Forum Guidelines

Check number 3... you were supposed to read them when you signed up.

Gary


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 16, 2009)

Well that's no fun, we all know that they're just _sentence enhancers_.


----------



## flashpuppy (Sep 16, 2009)

Why not add this sticky to all the forums, not just the logging one?


----------



## Treefarmer85 (Dec 27, 2010)

bunch of crybabies!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 1, 2011)

CaseyForrest picked the perfect example for the OP, because it stems from Chittam or Chitticum, an old Indian (Chinook) name for the Cascara / Rhamnus trees, or bark.

Source of a natural laxative.


----------



## chaikwa (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't want to come across as a sharp, pointy, needle-like object, but those who can't form a sentence without using objectionable words are just an example of a posterior, inferior excretory opening.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 3, 2013)

Question and please believe me I'm not trolling but sometimes I use arse for ass is that gonna get me in trouble ? 

Its mainly because thats how I speak it lol


----------



## logging22 (Apr 3, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Question and please believe me I'm not trolling but sometimes I use arse for ass is that gonna get me in trouble ?
> 
> Its mainly because thats how I speak it lol




Reported


----------

